# Mount NTFS - Why PCManFM doesn't show my partition anymore?

## lea0014

Hi everyone. I'm trying to automount a Ntfs partition at boot, or when i log into my user account, but it disappear from my file manager.

I have this partition scheme:

```
dell-gentoo ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes, 488397168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x08f208f2

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *          63   204796619   102398278+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2       204797952   410574847   102888448   83  Linux

/dev/sda3       410574848   488396799    38910976    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda4       488396800   488397167         184   82  Linux swap / Solaris
```

and the /etc/fstab file looks like:

```
UUID=1C24FBE84EB34AE4   /mnt/data-ntfs  ntfs-3g         uid=leandro,gid=leandro,dmask=022,fmask=133     0       0
```

and the mount point has the right permissions:

```
dell-gentoo ~ # ls -la /mnt/

total 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root    4096 Jun  6 00:01 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root    root    4096 May 21 10:57 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       0 May 16 00:52 .keep

drwxr-xr-x  1 leandro leandro 4096 May 20 22:36 data-ntfs
```

I have access to the partition, but PCManFM is not showing it as if it were an usb stick i.e

Maybe it's because how gvfs works? Didn't try AutoFS, would that be a solution?

----------

## audiodef

All I ever needed to do after mounting any partition, including an ntfs one, is to drag a shortcut to the left panel of pcmanfm. Thereafter, that shortcut will always be there.

----------

